
Gsm Feature Codes - roanoke_
Trying to find codes that work for note 10 plus with Verizon
======
lazylizard
Do you mean these?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_forwarding](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_forwarding)

